# Ex Smokers Thread



## Shooter

How many ex smokers do we have and what's the skinny on your smoking life? 

I hung out with a bad crowd, started smoking when I was 12. Quit when I was 24 due to a severe bronchial infection, and was off them for a few years. 

Started back up then decided to quit again a month ago. 

I miss it terribly. I would smoke forever if it didn't kill me. That was my reason for stopping, well that and the fact I was spending $400 a month on smokes between the wife and I, who still smokes.


----------



## Apyl

I smoked my first cigarette in 5th grade. Smoked on and off till high school. Smoked heavily from high school till I was 21. The day I found out I was pregnant with my oldest I quit cold turkey. I picked it up again back in 2009 but quit again once I was paying more than $4 a pack. I just couldn't justify spending that kind of money on a stupid habit. I have times I miss it, mostly when I'm drinking but then I see it's almost $10 a pack now and there is no way I'm spending that. I haven't smoked in a couple years now.


----------



## Sparky_D

I'm one of the rare ones. I started after I turned 18. My co-workers always got their breaks, and I always got the "emergency" or "urgent" tasks at break time since I wasn't a smoker.

Fast forward 20+ years. I had just gotten laid off from a company I'd worked for for 15 years, was stressing like mad, and on March 17th, 2007 I bummed a smoke from a buddy, took one drag, and decided I was done with smoking.

Still get the occasional craving, but they are few and far between and easier to ignore as time passes...


----------



## Speedbump

I started sometime in early High School (early 60's). Smoked up until 1984, quit for a little over a year, went back to them until 1987. Cold Turkey both times, haven't even smoked a Cigar since. I'm actually scared too! When I quit for good, I was up to 3.5 packs a day.


----------



## Hydrashoks

smoked for 25 yrs.

quit in April. Took a few months to break the associations and habits.

I have a few cigars, but have no desire for a cigarette. That took a while to stop talking about quitting and wanting one.

but getting older, i need my lungs back.

glad that habit's over.


----------



## Shooter

I've been chewing cigars trying to put the cravings at bay. I don't know what it is, but it seems this last week - 2 weeks has been really intense.


----------



## Nelson

Smoked one pack a day for 47 years. Breathing problems kept getting worse the last several years. Went on Chantix and that was it. DONE!! The physical addiction lasts 18-21 days. The psychological habit lasts for years, but isn't bad to live with. After 5 & 1/2 years of not smoking, I still occasionally find myself grabbing at my shirt pocket for a cigarette when I step outside. It sure is nice to breath easily, and not cough all the time though. Chantix worked great for me. It was actually easy to quit and not suffer from the lack of nicotine. There are government and civilian organizations that will pay all or most of the costs. Check with your doctor.:woohoo:


----------



## J-Will

Austin said:


> I miss it terribly. I would smoke forever if it didn't kill me. That was my reason for stopping, well that and the fact I was spending $400 a month on smokes between the wife and I, who still smokes.


 Gotta get the wife to quit too. Think of your kiddo. He needs his dad around as long as possible. Both my parents smoke, mom a pack a day, dad 2 1/2 a day. My MIL and FIL both close to 3 packs a day. My wife used to for a few years, but quit before I met her. I smoked cigars. I hate it now, and I see our parents hacking up a lung and we smell like smoke when we go over to their house. It scares the hell out of us... We are going to lose our parents way too soon because of something they "enjoy".. I'm happy for all of you that have quit. Not only for yourself, but your kids too.. Keep it up guys!


----------



## Shooter

I'm discussing it with her more, but every time we go into it it just starts an argument.


----------



## Sparky_D

Next time you argue, just tell her "Babe, if I agreed with you, we'd both be wrong and you don't want that, do you?"

















Then run like hell....


----------



## J-Will

Austin said:


> I'm discussing it with her more, but every time we go into it it just starts an argument.


 No offense to anybody, but smokers are some of the most stubborn people I've ever met..


----------



## Shooter

They are. Smoking is an addiction, addictions aren't logical, so there's no argument for or against it that applies. You just need to know in your heart it's time to quit.


----------



## Sparky_D

My wife has been exceptionally supportive (she never smoked), but she can not fathom the difficulty of fighting this addiction (or any addiction, really).

Sure I didn't hit the "bottom of the gutter" levels some addictions drive users to, but I do remember jonesing so bad for a smoke, I was digging through ashtrays looking for long butts that I could snag a puff or two off of. That was my "bottom".
Gross? Yes. Logical? Not even close.


----------



## Nelson

The single most annoying comment anyone can make to a smoker that wants to stop is; "Well, why don't you just quit smoking then". I always wanted to choke the life out of people who said that.


----------



## J-Will

I understand. I've had my issues with other things. You have to actually want to quit or it will never work.


----------



## Shooter

Lesson learned, black and milds will fall apart in your mouth after five minutes of chewing on them. I swallowed some of the the shreds, and got a little sick to my stomach.


----------



## J-Will

Austin said:


> Lesson learned, black and milds will fall apart in your mouth after five minutes of chewing on them. I swallowed some of the the shreds, and got a little sick to my stomach.


 That is super gross lol. I hated black n milds, my thing was watermelon Phillys. They are gross when you swallow them too..


----------



## Shooter

I'm just trying to find one that stands up to chewing that isn't $4 or more a pop.


----------



## J-Will

Let me ask, why are you chewing cigars. Assuming it is giving you the same thing you would get from packets or dip?


----------



## Shooter

Or gum or lozenges. The cessation products aren't cheap. 

I'm getting over my need to smoke every time I want to.


----------



## J-Will

Makes sense. I was just curious lol


----------



## Shooter

My wife was too. The buzz is similar to dip, but take a lot longer to get.


----------



## J-Will

Makes you work for it. Dip made me sick as hell the first time.. blahhh


----------



## Shooter

It makes everyone sick the first time. The difference is whether you liked that sick feeling. I did. Still do. I have harder time not dipping than smoking. 

I use Snus, it's clean, and effective.


----------



## J-Will

At first it was cool. Light headed feeling and buzzed. The guy I got it from was a jerk though and wanted to see me puke lol. That was the ONLY reason I didn't start up, hated getting the crap out of my teeth. Happy I never tried the little packs..


----------



## Shooter

I hate the grittiness of dip and always used packs. Having a pre metered dose also allows you to not overdo it.


----------



## J-Will

But they called me a sissy when I asked about them haha. I was 18 working in a machine shop with ********.. I wasn't gonna win that one..


----------



## Vin

First time I had dip was out shooting guns. I got so sick we had to leave. I had a cheeseburger and I felt better.

Then I had some more, and more, and more. Then I was dipping for 6 years.


----------



## Sparky_D

I tried Skoal Bandits once....











Once.


----------



## Shooter

I ran a kitchen and one of my cooks asked if he could try it as we didn't have time for a cigarette break. 

Evidently I had time for the "Send him home he can't stop vomiting break". 

I asked him if he wanted more the next day and he just laughed.


----------



## ThreeJ

I am a non-smoker, I have been now for 9 years. I had smoked for over 15 years. I quit about a year after my triplets were born. I still have a craving for one once in a while. I can't afford to buy a pack now. I am supprised anybody still smokes at 5 bucks a pack.


----------



## J-Will

Lol right? A couple packs could buy a box of diapers!


----------



## Shooter

ThreeJ said:


> I am a non-smoker, I have been now for 9 years. I had smoked for over 15 years. I quit about a year after my triplets were born. I still have a craving for one once in a while. I can't afford to buy a pack now. I am supprised anybody still smokes at 5 bucks a pack.


$5? Try $7. It's to expensive. That was my number one reason for quitting. I was spending a few hundred dollars a month in tobacco.


----------



## ThreeJ

Austin said:


> $5? Try $7. It's to expensive. That was my number one reason for quitting. I was spending a few hundred dollars a month in tobacco.


5 was for the cheap ones some old lady was buying last time at the gas station, Indiana is always cheap. My Uncle is paying 10:eyebulge: up near Chicago, when he is to lazy to go for a drive.


----------



## Shooter

That's bad. I'm happy I paid less than most places.


----------



## J-Will

I read somewhere on here or glock forum that somebody got super sick for a few weeks and they ended up quitting smoking because of it lol so I figured this fit well.


----------



## Shooter

That's how I quit the first time. I got bronchitis and was down for two weeks. I was off them for a couple of years at that point. 

I'm on meds to help now. I have a hard time with the cravings a couple of months out, and it doesn't help my wife smokes.


----------



## badman400

This past July 30th marked 3 years since I put them down. The quitting was a snap. The hard part was making "the decision" that I finally wanted to stop. 

I enjoyed my smokes for the most part. I laid them down a couple of times for a year and another time for 3 years, over the 35+ years that I smoked. 

Since stopping I've had a few cravings, but I just ignored them and they were gone in an instant. There are times when the motions I am doing or the thing, like pulling out onto the interstate, when I'll reach down to my shirt pocket for a smoke that isn't there. But the cravings have gotten less frequent and weaker as the time has gone by.

The only time I really miss smoking, is when the gnats are out. 

Yesterday I was out doing the last bit of yard work, pruning back the shrubs and trees, getting it ready for the winter. There were gnats buzzing in my face, and I so wanted a cigarette to stick in my mouth to keep the gnats away. Even gnats are smart enough to stay away from cigarette smoke. 

Congrats to all of you that are stopping, and good luck to those who are screwing up the courage to make "the decision".


----------



## Shooter

Struggling right now. Talked to my Doc about increasing the dosage of this med. He wants to give it a full three months and if it doesn't work out I'll switch to another one. 

I don't know how heroin addicts quit. If it's this hard I'm sure I would be dead by now.


----------



## ThreeJ

Hang in there it will get better.


----------



## Shooter

That's what everyone keeps saying. I've goofed a couple of times, so I'm sure that's not helping at all.


----------



## ThreeJ

You have to want to quit... After 9 years I still have an urge to have one once in a while. It quickly passes. Do something else to replace that urge. Stick with it.


----------



## havasu

How is the non-smoking going today?


----------



## Shooter

Not so good. I had one about an hour ago. 

I'm down to about three a day most days.


----------



## ThreeJ

So, Austin have you quit yet? Hang in there I know you can do it.


----------

